# Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low price?



## Mers1 (23 Mar 2009)

I have a broad question so bear with me.

Is there any law to stop an estate agent advertising a property at an unbelievably low price?

Other properties in the development are currently on sale at about €50k above what EA are advertising.  

A number of people are quite dismayed by it and those selling very upset to say the least, we think it is being done for advertising purposes as the property has been for sale for quite some time now.  

Just wondering if anything can be done about it.


----------



## MrMan (23 Mar 2009)

*Re: Rules governing Estate Agents*

Presumably he is selling for his client and they will have agreed to the advertised sale price, if they are in dire need to sell all of a sudden then thats why the change has happened, 50k isn't a major drop if nothing is happening at current levels.


----------



## Bronte (23 Mar 2009)

*Re: Rules governing Estate Agents*

Maybe the estate agent has the realistic price and those selling need to reduce theirs.


----------



## sadie (23 Mar 2009)

*Re: Rules governing Estate Agents*

There is no law stopping estate agents from advertising at unbelieveably high prices, so comparatively low prices can be allowed as well. The property market is a 'free' market and therefore anyone can sell at any price they like. They could sell their house for a tenner if they wanted.


----------



## Dreamerb (23 Mar 2009)

*Re: Rules governing Estate Agents*



Mers1 said:


> I have a broad question so bear with me.....is there any law to stop an estate agent advertising a property at an unbelievably low price?


No. They can offer it for sale at any price the vendor likes. 



Mers1 said:


> Other properties in the development are currently on sale at about €50k above what EA are advertising.


Are they selling, though? It sounds as though there are a few properties to choose from, and if there's nothing much to differentiate them the only way to get people in is to reduce the price. 



Mers1 said:


> A number of people are quite dismayed by it and those selling very upset to say the least, we think it is being done for advertising purposes as the property has been for sale for quite some time now.


Well of _course _it's being done for advertising purposes. It would be an irrational and somewhat odd thing to do if directly comparable properties were selling quickly at the higher prices - but it doesn't sound as though they are. 

Does it actually affect the "value" of other properties? No. Is it rational to be dismayed or upset? Well, no. If the other vendors don't want to drop their prices they'll simply have to accept that they may not sell. 



Mers1 said:


> Just wondering if anything can be done about it.


Nope.


----------



## Mpsox (23 Mar 2009)

*Re: Rules governing Estate Agents*

It's no different from a developer dropping the value of the remaining houses in an estate to sell them off, which is happening all over the country at the minute


----------



## Anna Lee (23 Mar 2009)

*Re: Rules governing Estate Agents*

If a vendor actually wants to sell (as opposed to just putting their property on the market for months/years without a sale) then ofcourse Estate Agents can set the price realistically to attract vendors.  Just because home owners in the same estate decide on some unofficial 'price fixing' does not mean that their asking prices will be achieved.   
Prices are dropping and I think that your neighbour is smart in pricing lower than the competition as this is the only hope of selling in the future.
(There is a thread in this forum called 'are banks lending' or something similar, which I think is informative as it demonstrates that potential buyers are not getting mortgages, so those buyers with finance should be treated like gold dust imho).  
I am selling a 2 bed apartment in central dublin at the moment, the sale agreed price is 230k, there is a 1 bed in the same complex asking 240k which has been on the market for 14 months.  When are people going to get it??  I told my Estate Agent what price to market it at (and she agreed that this is the highest price I would get) as I genuinely want to sell as despite what some people in property related industries claim, the 'downturn' is not just a blip in the property market imo, sorry mods but it's relevant to my point).
It reinforces my belief that most people choose to believe what suits them best and not the reality of the situation.  Sorry for the generalisation but it has to be said.


----------



## Anna Lee (23 Mar 2009)

*Re: Rules governing Estate Agents*

If a vendor actually wants to sell (as opposed to just putting their property on the market for months/years without a sale) then ofcourse Estate Agents can set the price realistically to attract vendors.  Just because home owners in the same estate decide on some unofficial 'price fixing' does not mean that their asking prices will be achieved.   
Prices are dropping and I think that your neighbour is smart in pricing lower than the competition as this is the only hope of selling in the future.
(There is a thread in this forum called 'are banks lending' or something similar, which I think is informative as it demonstrates that potential buyers are not getting mortgages, so those buyers with finance should be treated like gold dust imho).  
I am selling a 2 bed apartment in central dublin at the moment, the sale agreed price is 230k, there is a 1 bed in the same complex asking 240k which has been on the market for 14 months.  When are people going to get it??  I told my Estate Agent what price to market it at (and she agreed that this is the highest price I would get) as I genuinely want to sell as despite what some people in property related industries claim, the 'downturn' is not just a blip in the property market imo, sorry mods but it's relevant to my point).
It reinforces my belief that most people choose to believe what suits them best and not the reality of the situation.  Sorry for the generalisation but it has to be said.


----------



## Smashbox (23 Mar 2009)

*Re: Rules governing Estate Agents*



Mers1 said:


> is there any law to stop an estate agent advertising a property at an unbelievably low price? Just wondering if anything can be done about it.


 
Nope and nope, they can pretty much sell it at anything they like, probably to get rid of it perhaps?

An example of this is a housing estate near me. Houses were sold for x price, but then with the downturn they couldnt shift anymore. They are now offering the houses for about 50-60k less now, and also a rent to buy scheme to get rid of them.


----------



## StoppedClock (23 Mar 2009)

*Re: Rules governing Estate Agents*



Mers1 said:


> I have a broad question so bear with me.....is there any law to stop an estate agent advertising a property at an unbelievably low price? Other properties in the development are currently on sale at about €50k above what EA are advertising.  A number of people are quite dismayed by it and those selling very upset to say the least, we think it is being done for advertising purposes as the property has been for sale for quite some time now.  Just wondering if anything can be done about it.



50k less then what most people still think their property is worth is not unbelievably low and I would wager when it does sell it will be lower than that again.


----------



## Steve D (23 Mar 2009)

*Re: Rules governing Estate Agents*



Mers1 said:


> we think it is being done for advertising purposes as the property has been for sale for quite some time now.


 
If the property has been for sale for "quite some time" and still hasn't sold, then it means that the price is too high so he should drop the price further to sell it. If this hasn't sold then the other similar properties obviously need to drop their prices below the one that you are complaining about, if they really want to sell.


----------



## foghorn (23 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*

There's a UK estate agent who writes a blog about his travails at http://agentsdiary.blogspot.com/; today's entry seems apt:



> While we’re on the subject of cost,’ continues the reluctant seller, as my heart sinks and I start calculating how much I can trim the commission. ‘I think we’re going to be selling too cheaply.’ And for a moment I think he’s joking, until I clock the serious face.
> 
> ‘I read that prices are stabilising,’ the man continues breezily. ‘And one nowhere near as nice as mine has just gone on the market up the road for ten thousand more, that can’t be right can it?’
> 
> To date, in an overlong career, I’ve yet to meet a seller who thinks their home is actually _inferior_ to a neighbour’s. Despite gardens scattered with spent white goods, interiors humming with drooling canines, and carpets shifting with hungry fleas’. No, theirs is always worth more than the chancers up the road.


----------



## markwfitz (23 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*

Do you mean that the price is now priced to sell as opposed to the past 10 years when it was priced to fleece! Sorry, deal with it.
Remember 3 times income as the sales price.. coming to a little island on Northwest Europe soon & I am not talking about iceland.
I own my home as well but the prices were really in la la land. The big problem with prices in Ireland is no national database, no post codes.
I have an idea for mapping house prices near an telephone exchange. Most people would recognize their own telephone number & the exchange allocated the 1st 3 digits of this number. So 289 is Foxrock deansgrange
time will tell


----------



## Senna (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*

Do you really want to take legal action against a neighbour that wants (probably needs) to sell their house, as said you cannot. The market sets the price not the owners, an owner can ask for whatever they want, but to actually sell an owner must accept what a buyer is willing to offer.  You need to accept the fact that your house and those other houses for sale are not worth their asking prices, the house at 50k less might be closer to the truth, but even at that most offers are coming in at least 10% less than asking, 20% is normal.   

Maybe this will be of some help


----------



## bacchus (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



Mers1 said:


> Other properties in the development are currently on sale at about €50k above what EA are advertising.
> A number of people are quite dismayed by it and those selling very upset to say the least



Price fixing in the neighbourghood just got busted


----------



## Bronte (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



Mers1 said:


> Other properties in the development are currently on sale at about €50k above what EA are advertising.
> 
> A number of people are quite dismayed by it and those selling very upset to say the least,


  Are there a lot of people selling in the same place?  How many houses are in this development?


----------



## curiously (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



Mers1 said:


> I have a broad question so bear with me.
> 
> Is there any law to stop an estate agent advertising a property at an unbelievably low price?
> 
> ...



Hillarious - I nearly spit my coffee all over my monitor laughing at this post.

Are you serious or just trying to get a rise out of people? I'm sorry but I had to ask given the stupidity of this post. 

Were you wondering if anything could be done to reign in the rediculously high prices during the artificial and obviously manipluated property boom we just came through? 

I think you might need a healthy dose of reality - the market is correcting and house prices are reducing - get used to it because I suspect you're going to be a lot more upset when another 25% falls off the market over the coming months.


----------



## demoivre (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



markwfitz said:


> Remember 3 times income as the sales price.. coming to a little island on Northwest Europe soon & I am not talking about iceland.



3 times a consultant general surgeon's income, a shelf stacker's income or rental income - just curious?


----------



## grackal (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



demoivre said:


> 3 times a consultant general surgeon's income, a shelf stacker's income or rental income - just curious?



Its easy enough to figure out demoivre. 

If you want a nice 4 bed pad with an acre of mature garden in foxrock, then I'm guessing you are talking three or four times a consultant general surgeon's salary. 

If you want a bog standard 3 bed semi in a modest suburb of Dublin then you would be talking three to four times a bog standard salary.

The problem is that in recent years, you needed the salary of the former to buy the latter .

And come on, the OP must be winding us up... nobody could be that naive, could they?


----------



## curiously (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



demoivre said:


> 3 times a consultant general surgeon's income, a shelf stacker's income or rental income - just curious?



BOI are doing 5 times joint income with restrictions depending on job (e.g. property related industry has tighter restrictions which they would not define for me)

They told me those on lower incomes or working on contract would also suffer in relation to mortgage lending - so in a nutshell if you're on lower income or working in a property related industry or working on contract then you will have a hard time getting a mortgage. And any mortgage you do get will be vastly reduced.

@OP - this means that all houses are coming down in price and we might see some proper market competition return. If you have a house to sell and really want it gone then you better reduce your asking price!


----------



## whizzbang (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



demoivre said:


> 3 times a consultant general surgeon's income, a shelf stacker's income or rental income - just curious?



3 times the salary of the person buying the house. So this means, chockingly I know, that a consultant surgeon can buy a nicer house than a shelf stacker! Maybe shelf stackers can't even buy a property at all until they find themselves a better job! *Gasp!*


----------



## demoivre (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



whizzbang said:


> 3 times the salary of the person buying the house.



So flawed it's comical  - The consultant should be paying the same multilple of his salary for the detached house beside Blackrock clinic as the consultant buying the detached house beside Wexford General hospital !! Shooting the breeze is this way ----------------------->>>>>


----------



## whizzbang (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



demoivre said:


> So flawed it's comical  - The consultant should be paying the same multilple of his salary for the detached house beside Blackrock clinic as the consultant buying the detached house beside Wexford General hospital !! Shooting the breeze is this way ----------------------->>>>>


Perhaps the consultant in Blackrock should get paid more than the consultant in Wexford? Local pricing based on supply and demand and all that.


----------



## demoivre (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



whizzbang said:


> Perhaps the consultant in Blackrock should get paid more than the consultant in Wexford? Local pricing based on supply and demand and all that.



lol . Still can't see how ridiculous it is? Using your theory the surgeon in Blackrock clinic would pay the same price for a one bedroomed apartment in Blackrock as he would for the detached house in Blackrock ie 3 times income!!


----------



## MugsGame (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



Mers1 said:


> Is there any law to stop an estate agent advertising a property at an unbelievably low price?



No, but perhaps there should be more regulation of property advertisements and sales, to stop EAs and reckless sellers destroying the wealth of this country. 

If you feel strongly about this, setup an Irish Home Owners Association and work with the Irish Property Owners Association and the Construction Industry Federation to lobby local and national politicians to further legislate this area.

Price controls would stop other sellers achieving maximum value for their house, but at least if sale values were required to be public we would know how rediculous some of these asking prices are. A single national database of all properties for sale would also assist people trying to estimate the true value of a property and help buyers and sellers weed out unrealistic asking prices.


----------



## foghorn (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



MugsGame said:


> *Price controls* would stop other sellers achieving maximum value for their house, but at least if sale values were required to be public we would know how rediculous some of these asking prices are. A single national database of all properties for sale would also assist people trying to estimate the true value of a property and help buyers and sellers weed out unrealistic asking prices.


 
So, you want house owners to band together to set up a pricing monopoly?

I really have read it all now.


----------



## whizzbang (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



demoivre said:


> lol . Still can't see how ridiculous it is? Using your theory the surgeon in Blackrock clinic would pay the same price for a one bedroomed apartment in Blackrock as he would for the detached house in Blackrock ie 3 times income!!


oh sorry I missed your point, I was working on the assumption of the "Best property" they could afford, I see what you mean now


----------



## MugsGame (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



> So, you want house owners to band together to set up a pricing monopoly?



Since you've "read it all", can you point out where I said that?


----------



## curiously (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



MugsGame said:


> No, but perhaps there should be more regulation of property advertisements and sales, to stop EAs and reckless sellers destroying the wealth of this country.



Clearly there should be a sarcasm smiley after the above comment.


----------



## mainasia (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*

Seems like this is not a wind-up, unbelievable. Seems like she got houses mixed up with milk bottles.


----------



## iguana (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*

OP, it's certainly not illegal for your neighbour to market the house at a lower price than everybody else's.  But unless you are in an estate where the other houses are markets at €250k or less, then the €50k drop is not very much and is unlikely to result in a sale.

However if you and your other selling neighbours have agreed not to drop your prices then that is, strictly speaking, a price fixing cartel and quite illegal.  So while the neighbour you are upset about isn't breaking the law, you could be.


----------



## angela59 (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



Senna said:


> "The market sets the price not the owners, an owner can ask for whatever they want, but to actually sell an owner must accept what a buyer is willing to offer"


 
A house only sells when both the Vendor and the Purchaser comes to a mutual agreement on price and not until then! If the price offered by the purchaser is not agreed by the vendor then there is no sale. 

Angela59


----------



## curiously (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



angela59 said:


> Senna said:
> 
> 
> > "The market sets the price not the owners, an owner can ask for whatever they want, but to actually sell an owner must accept what a buyer is willing to offer"
> ...


----------



## ascottdub (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*

Merc1, what a silly question to post.

Owners can price their house at what they feel is right. I'd bet that your neighbour is getting with the times and has put their price tag lower, to guess what? SELL THE BLOODY THING. I'd also put money on it, that none of the houses are worth the asking, and they in time will lower the price again. Deal with it. The days of robbing people blind are OVER.

Price fixing, certainly busted in your estate and I think some of it's going on in Seabury, Malahide too.
There was a house on there that was cheaper than all the rest by 50K, and of course, now that it's a buyers market, I phoned. 
Checked on the daft this morning to see if anything had changed, and nothing new.

I went back on the site this afternoon, and the same house has gone UP 50K. And, it's a house that needs updating.

In these times, a fecking disgrace. Bet the interest will stop now.

Buyers will be shopping for a bargain; and sellers, the only way to sell your property is to price to sell. In some cases, it could be 100K less than neighbours. 

It will depend on what can & cannot be afforded


----------



## Senna (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



angela59 said:


> A house only sells when both the Vendor and the Purchaser comes to a mutual agreement on price and not until then! If the price offered by the purchaser is not agreed by the vendor then there is no sale.
> 
> Angela59



Thats why there is no market at the moment, one group is still in cloud cuckoo land and the others know it, i'll let you guess which is which.  The buyers can wait, rent and save more, the sellers on the other hand have the properties for sale for a reason.


----------



## MrMan (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



ascottdub said:


> Merc1, what a silly question to post. Owners can price their house at what they feel is right. I'd bet that your neighbour is getting with the times and has put their price tag lower, to guess what? SELL THE BLOODY THING. I'd also put money on it, that none of the houses are worth the asking, and they in time will lower the price again. Deal with it. The days of robbing people blind are OVER.
> Price fixing, certainly busted in your estate and I think some of it's going on in Seabury, Malahide too.
> There was a house on there that was cheaper than all the rest by 50K, and of course, now that it's a buyers market, I phoned.
> Checked on the daft this morning to see if anything had changed, and nothing new.
> ...


 

The market has changed but attitudes haven't. Vendors were in the superior position before in that they had the product that purchasers wanted and they intelligently sought to capitalise on their position and seek the highest possible price for their property, would you not do the same? 
Purchasers are now in the superior position in that they are now have the product (cash). The only difference is that vendors will not simply drop prices to very low levels just to shift a house because there are too many factors to consider to simply do this. Purchasers always had the option of offering what they wanted for a property there was never a gun held to anyones head and they could simply walk away from a purchase. Sellers don't have the same options open to them.

The vitriol that is aimed at sellers from the good times is misplaced and hypocritical as buyers are nowing trying to squeeze as many %'s off of the asking price as possible. It makes sense whatever side of the fence you are on because everyone wants the best deal for themselves.


----------



## MrMan (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



Senna said:


> Thats why there is no market at the moment, one group is still in cloud cuckoo land and the others know it, i'll let you guess which is which. The buyers can wait, rent and save more, the sellers on the other hand have the properties for sale for a reason.


 
Yes some might have to sell others but more often than not you will see people reorganise their 5/10 year plans to accommodate the current market and decide to sit it out. It is costing very little to have your house on the market and when they are not getting the price they need you will see houses coming off the market rather than folding to pressure because simply they can't lower much more if any.


----------



## MelF (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



MrMan said:


> Yes some might have to sell others but more often than not you will see people reorganise their 5/10 year plans to accommodate the current market and decide to sit it out. It is costing very little to have your house on the market and when they are not getting the price they need you will see houses coming off the market rather than folding to pressure because simply they can't lower much more if any.


 
Yes, Mr Man this is what I have done. While I wanted to sell my house, I didn't 'need' to, so I am going to hang onto it for another 5 or so years until the market at least gets back to relative normality. While the frenzied bubble wasn't normal, neither is the current 'coma'.


----------



## curiously (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



MrMan said:


> The vitriol that is aimed at sellers from the good times is misplaced and hypocritical as buyers are nowing trying to squeeze as many %'s off of the asking price as possible. It makes sense whatever side of the fence you are on because everyone wants the best deal for themselves.



Ah would you get out of that garden - you're clearly having a laugh. 

The last 5 years have been nothing but an orgy of profit taking at the massive expense of a generation. I don't know how anyone could be naieve  or insensitive enough to apply such a simplistic view and compare a seller in the boom to a buyer in the recession. 

All those sellers who won't face reality deserve every bit of vitriol going their way. They helped create a false economy which has resulted in Ireland Inc imploding (global crisis my This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language) yet they moan when a buyer tells them they're over priced - get real FFS


----------



## curiously (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



MelF said:


> Yes, Mr Man this is what I have done. While I wanted to sell my house, I didn't 'need' to, so I am going to hang onto it for another 5 or so years until the market at least gets back to relative normality. While the frenzied bubble wasn't normal, neither is the current 'coma'.



I hate to break it to you but relative normality will result in prices a lot lower than current asking prices. Have a look around you - in case you hadn't noticed the economy is tanking, banks have tightened lending, jobs are being lost, we've a budget in April (probably another one in July) and people are getting wise to the con.  There ain't no magic wand to waive all this away. And what's worse - (thanks to greedy ****s like Fingleton, Fitzpatrick, et al) the international markets know exactly how what a basket case Ireland Inc is so I wouldn't bet on international lending getting any cheaper anytime soon


----------



## Wiggles (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



MrMan said:


> Yes some might have to sell others but more often than not you will see people reorganise their 5/10 year plans to accommodate the current market and decide to sit it out. It is costing very little to have your house on the market and when they are not getting the price they need you will see houses coming off the market rather than folding to pressure because simply they can't lower much more if any.



I think this is an interesting point. There were a number of houses for sale close to me recently. I watched as they started to cut their asking price and out of 4 houses 3 are now off the market and were never sold.

Unless they are in a drastic situation they will just sit it out!!


----------



## MelF (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*

By normality, I didn't mean the same prices as before, I meant a normal market where people who want to buy, buy and people who want to sell, sell instead of the current 'standoff 'we are experiencing where everyone is running scared. Eventually people will have to move, the market will too and yes prices will of course relate to the economic conditions at the time.


----------



## MrMan (25 Mar 2009)

curiously said:


> Ah would you get out of that garden - you're clearly having a laugh.
> 
> The last 5 years have been nothing but an orgy of profit taking at the massive expense of a generation. I don't know how anyone could be naieve or insensitive enough to apply such a simplistic view and compare a seller in the boom to a buyer in the recession.
> 
> All those sellers who won't face reality deserve every bit of vitriol going their way. They helped create a false economy which has resulted in Ireland Inc imploding (global crisis my This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language) yet they moan when a buyer tells them they're over priced - get real FFS


 
I'm glad you had a chuckle but I mean what I say. You say the 5 years have been an orgy of profit taking at the expense of a generation but surely when you peel back the sensationalism you realise that there are two sides of the coin to examine. People, ordinary people looked to get the highest price possible for their home and could only achieve this if the purchasers interested were willing and able to meet there asking prices and be the highest bidder. That is the nature of the market and only worked were a willing seller sold to a willing buyer. Don't forget that those same sellers would then become buyers as they moved on to the next step.
You call me naive for suggesting that a seller in the boom is akin to a buyer in the recession in that they are on the stronger footing even, I have explained why I think this why do you find it so terribly wrong? and how is it insensitive??

Your last paragraph highlights were I think some people are going wrong: 'sellers who won't face reality deserve the vitriol' if they have a mortgage of €X they are going to find it difficult to sell for less than that unless they have savings to pay off the negative equity. It is not as simplistic as just dropping your price until it sells there are real decisions that will have an affect on your live to consider. 

You also say they created a false economy but I'm sure you realise that there could be no sales without purchsers so I presume you think they were wrong too? Is that real enough for you???



> people are getting wise to the con.


And now it is a con aswell, you should change your name from curiously to conspiracy.


----------



## ajapale (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is there any law to stop an EA advertising a property at an unbelievably low pric*



Mers1 said:


> Is there any law to stop an estate agent advertising a property at an unbelievably low price?



The original question has been asked and answered.

The thread is now closed.


----------

